# It ALL started with the Heat......



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

If it werent for Grant Hill trying to be a HERO in the Miami/Detroit play-off series 3 years ago,he would have been fine.He injured the ankle right before the series started,but made the mistake of trying to play through the pain:no:.I think we SWEPT Detroit that year,but all I remember is Grant Hill bent over on his knee's on the sideline,GRITTING his teeth in pain!

I remeber saying to my friends while we were watching that last game.That Hill's got the heart of a Lion,but hes gonna really mess up his ankle.

I would like to see Hill come back at 80% just so my boy T-Mac can get some HELP!


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

Why don't just switch team then?


----------



## Section 107 TD waterhouse (Jun 15, 2002)

man can you imagine if we didn't get tmac? we have a shot at duncan in a year. But we would never have another shot at tmac had we not picked him up. Imagine him in miami!? or chicago!? scary


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Our starting 5 could have been.....

C - Zo
PF - B.G.
SF - T-Mac
SG - E.J.
PG - Tim

We would have CRUSHED EVERYONE,and sent Shaq and Phil into early retirement!


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Section 107 TD waterhouse *
> man can you imagine if we didn't get tmac? we have a shot at duncan in a year. But we would never have another shot at tmac had we not picked him up. Imagine him in miami!? or chicago!? scary


I don't see that much of a difference if you didnt get T-Mac, he gives us stats but can he give you wins when it counts?


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

With Hill being a GIMP for all we know,the Magic would be the WORST team in the league without T-Mac!


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by *HEATLUNATIC *
> With Hill being a GIMP for all we know,the Magic would be the WORST team in the league without T-Mac!


B4 TMac came, the team was bsaically 41-41, not a losing team.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

What if T-Mac would have signed with the Heat,and Orlando only signed Hill that summer?Do u really think that Mike Miller and a GIMP Hill could manage a 41-41 record?Remeber they gave away Ben Wallace in the Hill trade!:laugh:


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

Okay, then a player can only turn a team into 41-41, what so special about him?

I mean, if T-Mac lead his team to 55 wins I see a case but some mediocre records like 43 and 46 wins???


----------



## Patrick (Jun 10, 2002)

Key thing you guys seem to forget is that T-Mac is still 23 years old and I am sure that he will get better in all aspect of his game especially when he gets a guy like Grant Hill to help out like I have said many times before. It's only a matter of time before McGrady will have that killer instinct and mature, give the guy a break.

No reason to ask 'If' because Zo didn't even have a clue about what he was doing trying to bring T-Mac to Miami, really guys T-Mac was really either gonna be a Bulls player or a Magic player, and he fortunatelly for us chose the Magic kingdom.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*HEATLUNATIC's lineup*

LUNATIC, your lineup couldn't beat the Lakers. Zo doesn't have a chance at stopping Shaq, Tim Hardaway has no game now, Jones is inconsistant, Grant had an awful year last year, and T-Mac can't lead a team, because he's never gotten past the first round. Lakers 4 Life!!! :laugh:


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

That was a lineup from 2 years ago,NOT last season!

Heat

C - Zo/Green
PF - B.G./MA$E
SF - T-Mac/Thunder/Ced
SG - E.J./Bowen/House
PG - Tim/A.C.

That lineup would have BEATEN the Fakers!:upset: 

Tim put up 14pts 7ast a game that season,u call that NOT having game?:laugh:


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

May have a chance, but not quite.


----------

